# Victoria Basic Wildlife License Time and Confirmation?



## simonkalseru (Aug 14, 2016)

I sent an application and money order on Saturday. How do we know if the application has been accepted? Do they email or call you or do they just send you the license and record book? How long did it take for you guys to get yours?


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 14, 2016)

It'll take a couple of weeks but they'll send you your permit and log book in the mail. Only reason I can really think of being refused is if you have prior convictions relating to animal abuse.


----------



## simonkalseru (Aug 14, 2016)

but do you get notification if it doesn't or does cause sometimes the mail gets messed up


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 14, 2016)

Depending on where you are in Vic, give it 3-4 days and then call to see if they've received your application. If you addressed your letter correctly it's very unlikely to go astray. I'm sure if there's a problem they will contact you sooner than if it's a routine licence processing - it's a matter of "no news is good news..." I know I'm a bit like you - once I start a process I become very impatient until I know it's actually going to happen... but it always does.

Jamie


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 15, 2016)

I got my advanced Vic license a few months ago (went straight for the advanced) and it took them about 3 weeks to return my paperwork. I got no notification from them that it had been approved either.


----------

